# Which breeder? Twin Beau D or Hillocks (Ligonier, PA)?



## Codybaby (Aug 25, 2011)

Which breeder would you recommend between the two? I know they are both very reputable breeders with healthy dogs and great temperament! But we can't choose. 

Any opinions on which breeder generally produces dogs with prettier/cuter heads/faces?


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Codybaby said:


> Which breeder would you recommend between the two? I know they are both very reputable breeders with healthy dogs and great temperament! But we can't choose.
> 
> Any opinions on which breeder generally produces dogs with prettier/cuter heads/faces?


 
When it comes to structure you need to send the exact parents in question. A breeder sometimes has an overall look but each dog and combination of parents could produces something different.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Have the parents in question had a litter before? It is always great to look at the offspring. Have you contacted both breeders? Maybe you will connect with one more than another.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I looked briefly at both websites and couldn't find health clearances--Twin beau did have a k9 data link to one but that dog only had hips and heart. The other I couldn't find any info easily. Doesn't mean they don't have all the clearances. You should certainly ask and see the certificates before you decide. Health is more important than looks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a Twin Beau D dog with an exceptionally beautiful head and expression. She was a very sweet, mild, lazy girl, especially compared to the other pistols,lol, we've had/have. She was the only couch potato I have owned. Not sure if that is typical or just her. She was hips good, elbows, normal, heart & eyes clear, and I lost her to cancer at 9. That's not really too helpful, bc it is just one little experience, and I don't know enough to say in general.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Both are well known in the golden world. As always look for final hip and elbow clearances at 24 months. Heart clearance at at least 12 months. And an annual eye clearance. Do not accept hip only clearances(no elbows) or out of date eye clearances....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Mantha and George are CH Twin Beau D's Montego Bay grandkkids.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy has Twin Beau D lines in her as well, but she is certainly not laid back. She is a bit on the crazy side and is currently on Prozac.


----------



## lizmiz (Apr 5, 2012)

We had a TwinBeau D golden as well and lost him to cancer last month at 9 1/2. He was a beautiful, loving guy, but did have a very stubborn streak and wasn't that great with other dogs. We are considering another Twin Beau D, but have heard about other dogs from there with aggression issues. Anyone have any input on that?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a Twin-Beau-D dog. He is 5 years old, son of Twin-Beau-D Call Me Sir and Twin-Beau-D Annie Get Your Gun. He too is a velcro couch potato, and not a mean bone in his body. The vet here in KC says he is probably the best dog looks and temperment wise that she has ever met.
He gets along with all children, and all pets dogs, cats, my bunny and my ducks. I cannot say enough about him. 

The only behavior issue we have is chewing up stuffed animals and some counter surfing.

Sir did have all his clearances, but now that I know better, I don't remember if Annie had elbows. I know on K9 data some of hers were missing, that I do have hard copies of.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Tiki (Can Ch/U-Ch Celebrations Taking Liberties CGC) has the same sire as Twin Beau D's Call Me Sir. She loves people and is not at all dog aggressive. Tiki's half sister, Mantha(Can Ch/AKC pointed Celebration's Ready To Go CGC) is a Ch Twin Beau D'S Montego Bay granddaughter and gets along with everyone and everything. In fact, she is indifferent to other dogs...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My two Monty grand kids are extremely biddable and eager to please. They are both very confident dogs.


----------



## lizmiz (Apr 5, 2012)

*Breeder*

Our last golden was a Twin beau D. He was a beautiful, sweet guy but could be very stubborn about getting his own way. He was very gentle with our grandsons and loved all people. However he wasn't that crazy about some dogs. We lost Clancy a month ago to cancer at 9 1/2 and we miss him tremendously. We have put a deposit down on another pup at Twin Beau D and are eagerly waiting. I don't know anything about the other breeder. Enjoy your dog wherever you decide to get it from.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

lizmiz said:


> Our last golden was a Twin beau D. He was a beautiful, sweet guy but could be very stubborn about getting his own way. He was very gentle with our grandsons and loved all people. However he wasn't that crazy about some dogs. We lost Clancy a month ago to cancer at 9 1/2 and we miss him tremendously. We have put a deposit down on another pup at Twin Beau D and are eagerly waiting. I don't know anything about the other breeder. Enjoy your dog wherever you decide to get it from.


Sorry to hear about your loss. 

We got our Sadie from Twin-Beau-D a little over 2 years ago. She's a great dog.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

lizmiz said:


> We had a TwinBeau D golden as well and lost him to cancer last month at 9 1/2. He was a beautiful, loving guy, but did have a very stubborn streak and wasn't that great with other dogs. We are considering another Twin Beau D, but have heard about other dogs from there with aggression issues. Anyone have any input on that?


 Our Sadie has no aggression issues with other dogs. We did take her to puppy classes when she was about 12 weeks old. Lasted about 6 weeks. We recently took her to the local dog park. There were about 10 other dogs there. At first she looked a little overwhelmed, but once we got in the dog area, she was fine. Though it seems she'd much rather play with cats or people than dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

lizmiz said:


> Our last golden was a Twin beau D. He was a beautiful, sweet guy but could be very stubborn about getting his own way. He was very gentle with our grandsons and loved all people. However he wasn't that crazy about some dogs. We lost Clancy a month ago to cancer at 9 1/2 and we miss him tremendously. We have put a deposit down on another pup at Twin Beau D and are eagerly waiting. I don't know anything about the other breeder. Enjoy your dog wherever you decide to get it from.


I am so sorry for your loss. A new puppy always helps with the healing process.

Brady can be stubborn at times, but loves anything that breathes.

Looking forward to hearing about your new Twin-Beau-D puppy.


----------

